
Where You Went to College Doesn't Matter. This Is Why - meri_dian
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/06/where-you-went-to-college-doesnt-matter-this-is-why
======
vat
wow, so smart and talented looking in the back of the book for the answers to
the lab :) so smart and talented having access to capital, food and shelter
when others don't :^)

